# Atlas/Craftsman Lathe made approx.1936/37, 12"swing, 54" bed



## Race 66 (Nov 24, 2018)

First post here!  As stated above I have this lathe that I inherited from my father in law. Overall it _appears_ in good shape. i.e.- ways, cross-feed, headstock, etc. But, as always I need to make sure all the basic adjustments are in tolerance. It's being dormant for 15 years and will need a through cleaning/lubing. I do have on order a owners manual to help with this. I am not an experienced machine operator. I have had previous training in high school and college on various machines. This is pre-CNC days(none in college at the time 1971) and of course digital nowadays. I guess the 'old skool' application. Anyway, I am here to learn and just maybe help others in the future. I do have accessories that came with it, gears, steady rest, tool holders, etc. I'll sort those out later. This lathe has been in the family since it was purchased new.  I just need to touch base with those of this type/model of lathe so I may get on the same boat!  
Thanks for any assistance in this.

Mike


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi Mike , welcome to the Atlas/Craftsman page . Have you some pictures of the machine ?


----------



## Race 66 (Nov 24, 2018)

Yup! I can do that. Most likely, in the day or so. Thanks for replying.
Mike


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 24, 2018)

Mike,

If you don't mind, when you post the photos, also post the serial number (on top of the front way near the right end) and model number (on the nameplate probably on the rear of the bed).


----------



## Race 66 (Nov 24, 2018)

I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Race 66 (Nov 27, 2018)

Having problems attaching photo files of Craftsman/Atlas 1936 / 37. Working on it.
Mike


----------



## Race 66 (Nov 28, 2018)

Finally figured out transfer the file photo's. As you see the serial no is L4-496. There is no model number label on rear of unit, it doesn't appear like there was never one. No other identifiers are found. It was originally purchased by my wife's Uncle in the 30's, then it went to my father in law and he made pens with it, as you can tell all the wood dust on the gears and now I have it. 
Hopefully the photo's will help to clarify the year, model, etc of the lathe.
Mike


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 28, 2018)

OK.  The model number is 101.07380.  Going by catalog photos, it was made in 1936,  The only part that I see that's for sure missing is the motor switch box, which was a I think standard steel switch box with a house lighting type switch in it.  It was attached somehow to the front of the fixed part of the change gear guard just to the right of the tumbler handle.  The tumbler is the steel or cast iron part carrying three of the four  gears visible in your photo of the left end of the lathe.  It is for engaging or disengaging the gear drive to the lead screw (that runs nearly the full length of the bed just under the front way).  There should I think be a hinged at the rear flat cover that when closed hides all of the change gears.  How about adding a photo of the entire left end of the lathe?  With that, I can tell you how many loose change gears there should be with the lathe.

What is the total length of the front way?  Choices are 36", 42", 48" or 54".


----------



## Race 66 (Nov 28, 2018)

It has a 54" bed. The motor switch is there, it's just not mounted, look at photo.  I am familiar of the switch type you were speaking of. There are no residual holes in casting of where that switch would typically go. The location of the enclosed switch photo was originally mounted *under* the way, just below the chuck. Of course the old fabric wiring style will be renewed as I clean up the lathe along with other maintenance items. I do have the sheet metal gear guard for the large gear assy. on the end, just took it off for photo's. As for extra gears, it's been a while since I've looked at them, but, I do recall I have maybe 12 or so of different diameters as well as other odds and ends. In one of the photos I had sent earlier, you can see the switch box lying on the ways between the chuck and cross slide. I hope these photos help you clarify your descriptions. Thank you also for your efforts on this.
Mike


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 29, 2018)

Below is a photo of what is presumed to be the 101.07380 with 36" bed (so 12x18).  I say "presumed" as the Craftsman 1936 Power Tools catalog was the earliest one in which a 12" lathe appeared, and it has back gears so must be the 101.07380.  But it wasn't until after WW-II that the Sears catalog numbers began to match the Sears model numbers.  Note the motor switch box attached to the change gear guard.  The one that you have is probably an after market change, although it could have come from Atlas.  1936 was the only year where the 12" had the switch box and fabricated gear guard.  The following year (about a year behind the same changes on the 10"), the headstock casting was changed and the motor switch changed to a standard bat handle toggle switch mounted from inside the headstock.  And the gear guard changed to a casting with the change gear settings plate riveted to the inside of it.

We do not have a parts list for the 101.7380.  But do have one for the 101.07381.  Which is in Downloads.  The 07381 differs from the 07380 in several ways but should use the same change gears, a total of 19.  Two 24T and one 32T are mounted on the change gear Reverse Tumbler.  One 20T and two 96T are mounted on the change gear bracket or Banjo.  That leaves 13 loose.  The photo shows 13 change gears, which agrees.


----------



## Race 66 (Nov 29, 2018)

Sounds great !  . Looking at the purchase price of the original verses today it appears that it would cost in today's dollars around $1,156.93, fun to figure that out.  I am still waiting for a manual, should show this week and then I will get serious about getting it back into operation. I do think I will take up the offer to step up my membership here in order to take advantage of the resources available. I was researching old posts and viewed some of yours regarding this series of lathe models. Quite informative it is, which help me decided to take upon the offer stepping up my membership.
I appreciate your diligence in helping out and sharing, thank you very much and I'll try and show the progression of me getting the lathe back on board, of course the holidays are rapidly approaching and it will slow down my efforts somewhat.

Mike


----------



## Race 66 (Nov 29, 2018)

I stand corrected !   The switch that was originally installed on the sheet metal gear guard on some models, further looking on the sheet metal, shows an outline of a mount where a 'wall switch' style would have been located along with two holes in the casting under the gear head, where a toggle style switch would have been located. So it appears the lathe had both styles of switch options.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 30, 2018)

Here is the equivalent page out of the 1937 catalog.  Note the location of the motor switch, and the two screws above and below the switch that attach the escutcheon.  Note also that you cannot see the right spindle bearing cap bolt head.  I don't know whether the photo was retouched to hide the bolt head or for some reason they used a 101.07401 headstock without it's belt cover for the photo.  The rest of the photo is consistent with the description below.


----------



## craniac (Dec 26, 2018)

This "driver-line" switch was made by Walker Turner as one of their bands, could be from the thirties. Cool switch but not from Atlas as was speculated above.





tc


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 26, 2018)

Race 66 said:


> I stand corrected !   The switch that was originally installed on the sheet metal gear guard on some models, further looking on the sheet metal, shows an outline of a mount where a 'wall switch' style would have been located along with two holes in the casting under the gear head, where a toggle style switch would have been located. So it appears the lathe had both styles of switch options.


I forgot to comment on this.  It is quite possible the day that the machine that Race 66 described was made, the first headstock castings with the motor switch had made their way to the assembly line but they still had some fabricated gear guards to use up.  I expect that similar things happened when the later tailstock showed up.  That sort of operation would explain photos of lathes that show up with various in-between stages visible.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 26, 2018)

craniac, that is a nice looking switch assembly.


----------



## Race 66 (Dec 26, 2018)

Yup craniac I agreed. As listed on downloads here:    Craftsman Power Tools Catalog 1936.pdf  2016-10-25  author: wa5cab 
It shows the switch with the princely sum of $2.95 -1936 dollars which is the equivalent to $53.30 in 2018 dollars. This is listed on page 36 under accessories, motors etc.    When I get to the point of rewiring the motor to switch assembly, I will certainly pull the switch apart and if there is any user friendly service to the switch workings. If appears to be safe, I will use it again, any doubt a new switch will be installed.


----------



## oldbirddog (Mar 9, 2021)

Race 66 said:


> First post here!  As stated above I have this lathe that I inherited from my father in law. Overall it _appears_ in good shape. i.e.- ways, cross-feed, headstock, etc. But, as always I need to make sure all the basic adjustments are in tolerance. It's being dormant for 15 years and will need a through cleaning/lubing. I do have on order a owners manual to help with this. I am not an experienced machine operator. I have had previous training in high school and college on various machines. This is pre-CNC days(none in college at the time 1971) and of course digital nowadays. I guess the 'old skool' application. Anyway, I am here to learn and just maybe help others in the future. I do have accessories that came with it, gears, steady rest, tool holders, etc. I'll sort those out later. This lathe has been in the family since it was purchased new.  I just need to touch base with those of this type/model of lathe so I may get on the same boat!
> Thanks for any assistance in this.
> 
> Mike


Where did you get your manual?


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 10, 2021)

@oldbirddpg, most if not all of the Atlas built machines that were built after about 1940 and a few from earlier are available here in Downloads.  A few were scanned by me.  Most were found on other sites and underwent extensive cleaning before being uploaded here.

Note that access to Downloads does require Donor status (any level).


----------



## oldbirddog (Mar 11, 2021)

wa5cab said:


> @oldbirddpg, most if not all of the Atlas built machines that were built after about 1940 and a few from earlier are available here in Downloads.  A few were scanned by me.  Most were found on other sites and underwent extensive cleaning before being uploaded here.
> 
> Note that access to Downloads does require Donor status (any level).


----------



## oldbirddog (Mar 11, 2021)

WA5CAB, I have a Craftsman 12in lathe with no model number that I can find but it looks just like your 101.07380 picture. Do you know where I can get a manual? Thanks for your help.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 11, 2021)

The machine's nameplate was originally affixed to the rear of the bed.  The serial number should be stamped into the top right end of the front way.  To ID the machine, you need to post one or a few photos of it.  If it has individual gear guards, it is not necessary to remove them.  If it has a wider belt and gear cover, one or two of the photos should be taken with it opened.  At least one photo should be taken from a point about 2' up and 2' away from the machine, measured from the bottom front edge of the left leg.  One should show the largest change gear, which will usually be found installed on the left end of the lathe.  And one should show the motor switch and the change gear guard.  

I corrected (will correct) the Craftsman model number that you were asking about to one that at least has the correct number of digits in the correct order.


----------



## oldbirddog (Mar 12, 2021)

The serial number L6-736 and the front way is 42in. No luck for me on decoding the serial number, do you know how? I've attached some photos for reference to help ID the model number of the lathe.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 13, 2021)

@old,

I still can't tell whether it is a 7360 or a 7380.  Remove the left gear guard and take a photo showing what was under it.  Should be either nothing or the larger of the two back gears.


----------



## oldbirddog (Mar 13, 2021)

I hope these photos can help with the model number. If not can you post a photo of what you are looking for?


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 14, 2021)

This is a test.


----------

